# [SAMBA] Maintenance des serveurs

## ecorceman

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai la charge de 2 serveurs SAMBA (1 de sauvegarde + 1 de partage) dont 1 est plein à 100%.

Afin de faire un peu de ménage (printemps oblige....) je cherche les commandes qui me permettraient de :

1- connaitre la dernière date d'accès à un fichier et/ou dossier (je soupçonne la présence de dossiers ou fichiers datant de plusieurs années et n'ayant pas été consultés depuis),

2- connaitre le propriétaire d'un fichier ou un dossier (j'ai des comptes "users" qui devraient être supprimé). 

3- supprimer un compte utilisateur obsolète en étant certain que ses dossiers et/ou fichiers ne sont plus utilisés

4- déplacer des dossiers du serveur "partage" vers "sauvegarde" en gardant la possibilité des les consulter depuis un poste XP (création de lien symbolique ??)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponsesLast edited by ecorceman on Fri Mar 20, 2009 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu stp, mettre ton titre en conformité comme expliqué ici (section 3/3), merci  :Wink: 

Concernant tes soucis :

1. Sur le serveur, la commande ls -la te donnera la date du dernier acces aux fichiers.

2. Pareil pour le proprio du fichier : ls -la. Cela dit, il faut voir comment est configuré ton serveur samba, il se pourrait que les fichiers appartiennent tous à l'utilisateur "samba".

3. Pour supprimer un compte obsolète, ça dépend aussi de ta configuration. Il me semble que samba peut gérer les utilisateurs de différentes manières : (db samba, fichier /etc/shadow, ldap, ...) mais bon je peux me tromper.

4. À partir du moment ou tu déplaces un fichier sur un autre serveur, les liens symboliques ne sont plus possibles. à la limite, tu peux monter le serveur de backup en samba sur le serveur de partage et faire un lien à partir de là... mais c'est un peu le bordel je trouve  :Wink: 

Cordialement,

----------

## guilc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> 1. Sur le serveur, la commande ls -la te donnera la date du dernier acces aux fichiers.

 

Heu, depuis quand ?   :Wink: 

Ca, ça donne la date de la dernière modification (mtime), pas du dernier accès.

Un truc qui peut être pratique, c'est ça :

"find /chemin/des/fichiers -atime +365" => indique les fichiers qui n'ont pas été accédés depuis au moins 1 an.

Problème : si tu montes tes partitions avec l'option noatime (comme on fait souvent pour améliorer les perfs) : le atime n'est pas mis à jour, donc il est impossible de savoir ça...

Pour le temps de modification, plus pratique que le "ls -al" => "find /chemin/des/fichiers -mtime +365" => indique les fichiers qui n'ont pas été modifiés depuis au moins 1 an

----------

## kernelsensei

@guilc : ah oui effectivement, au temps pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour déplacer tes dossiers d'un serveur à l'autre moi je dis: scp

Ensuite rien ne t'empêche de mettre tes répertoires accesible en samba sur ton serveur de sauvegarde vu que celui-ci fait aussi serveur samba non?

[edit]

kernelsensei a raison concernant la gestion des utilisateurs avec samba, il faudrait que tu nous donne plus d'info de ce coté là.

[edit1]

autant pour moi ??   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour déplacer tes dossiers d'un serveur à l'autre moi je dis: scp

 

Moi je dis : smbmount + rsync, c'est plus rapide  :Cool: 

----------

## ecorceman

 *Quote:*   

> Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu stp, mettre ton titre en conformité comme expliqué ici (section 3/3), merci 

 

Bonjour,

Mille excuses, c'est corrigé.

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, je m'y attèle et vous tiens au courant.

A bientôt

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je dis : smbmount + rsync, c'est plus rapide 

 

Sécurisé ça serait mieux non: ssh+rsync.

----------

## xaviermiller

A partir du moment ou les shares sont publics, pourquoi sécuriser plus ?

----------

## ecorceman

 *Quote:*   

> Un truc qui peut être pratique, c'est ça :
> 
> "find /chemin/des/fichiers -atime +365" => indique les fichiers qui n'ont pas été accédés depuis au moins 1 an.
> 
> Problème : si tu montes tes partitions avec l'option noatime (comme on fait souvent pour améliorer les perfs) : le atime n'est pas mis à jour, donc il est impossible de savoir ça...
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Effectivement les partitions sont bien montées avec l'option noatime. J'ai donc utilisé l'option -mtime qui me convient

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

 *ecorceman wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Un truc qui peut être pratique, c'est ça :
> 
> "find /chemin/des/fichiers -atime +365" => indique les fichiers qui n'ont pas été accédés depuis au moins 1 an.
> 
> Problème : si tu montes tes partitions avec l'option noatime (comme on fait souvent pour améliorer les perfs) : le atime n'est pas mis à jour, donc il est impossible de savoir ça...
> ...

 

Attention : c'est pas parce qu'un fichier n'est pas modifié qu'il n'est pas utilisé  :Exclamation: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu as la commande smbstatus pour voir les fichiers utilisé à un instant t mais en effet, je ne vois pas comment faire pour voir les fichiers utilisés mais non modifiés antérieurement.

----------

## manu.acl

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [edit1]
> 
> autant pour moi ??  

 Non, c'est bien "au temps pour moi" dans le cas présent.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit1]
> 
> autant pour moi ??   Non, c'est bien "au temps pour moi" dans le cas présent.

 

En fait c'était juste un petit clin d'oeil à une discussion sur la syntaxe ortographique de cette expression.

Mais merci à toi, car personne ne relevait et j'ai cru que mon lvl trollesque était vraiment proche de zéro  :Wink:  .

----------

## lesourbe

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *manu.acl wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit1]
> 
> autant pour moi ??   Non, c'est bien "au temps pour moi" dans le cas présent. 
> 
> En fait c'était juste un petit clin d'oeil à une discussion sur la syntaxe ortographique de cette expression.
> ...

 

mouais, moi j'dis qu'il bluffe ... s'il bluffait pas, il aurait évité de faire d'autres fautes dans son poste.

OTAN pour moi !

----------

## razer

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*    *manu.acl wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit1]
> 
> autant pour moi ??   Non, c'est bien "au temps pour moi" dans le cas présent. 
> 
> En fait c'était juste un petit clin d'oeil à une discussion sur la syntaxe ortographique de cette expression.
> ...

 

Dites, vous vous croyez sur linuxfr ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*    *manu.acl wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit1]
> 
> autant pour moi ??   Non, c'est bien "au temps pour moi" dans le cas présent. 
> 
> En fait c'était juste un petit clin d'oeil à une discussion sur la syntaxe ortographique de cette expression.
> ...

 

Les deux sont acceptés maintenant...

C'est comme harry cover :/ on a le droit de dire les "zaricots" verts   :Mad: 

----------

